# Mr. Robot



## ascanius (Sep 18, 2016)

So i've been watching Mr. Robot and was wondering if anyone else has seen the show.  I really like it, its not your run of the mill tv show, actually it's kinda crazy but i'm finding it a blast.  your thoughts and opinions?


----------



## FifthView (Sep 19, 2016)

I loved it.

Rami Malek deserved his Emmy win, no doubt about it.

I would give it a 9.5/10 overall, but Rami's performance was easily a 10.  I'd already recently binge watched all the seasons of _24_, and in S8 a younger Rami Malek pretty much stole the whole season when he appeared.  It's one of those experiences where you sit up and ask, _WHO'S THAT? _  He stood out that much for the few episodes he was in.  An absolutely phenomenal actor.

I dock 0.5 from _Mr. Robot_ only because it really is a little far-fetched, and although Malek's acting, the writing and directing, and everything else are great, they never erase that feeling that it's all a bit far-fetched.  It's that small portion of being aware of the far-fetched nature, bubbling up, that keeps it from being a 10 for me.  That and...



Spoiler: Big spoiler; don't read unless you've seen it.



the strong Fight Club vibe


----------



## ascanius (Sep 19, 2016)

I understand what you mean by far fetched however it's not as far fetched as you would think.  Some of the multinational corporations have more power than a lot of countries in the world.  hell Bayer pharmaceuticals just bought Monsanto creating the worlds largest seed and pesticide company.  Also if you look at how companies own other companies it would be very easy to have one company or a few that own everyone else.


----------

